# Netzteil zu heiss PC schaltet ab



## KenAdams (7. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich kenne jemanden, der sich einen gebrauchten PC gekauft hatte.
Der PC schaltet sich beim Spielen regelmässig ab. Der einzige Hinweis ist ein kochendheisses Netzteil.
Folgende Konfiguration ist verbaut:

core2duo e8400
asus p5n-d asus
linkworld lpg19 580W
nvidia gtx560
Lüfter nur hinten vorhanden um die Luft rauszublasen (inkl. Netzteil, dass Luft rausbefördert).
Ich tippe mal auf ein schrottiges Netzteil mit 55% Wirkungsgrad (lt. Schottenland.de).
Noch eine Sache: das Kühlgerippe der North(oder it es die Southbridge) in der mitte des Boards wird auch sehr heiss.


----------



## Threshold (7. Juli 2012)

Das Netzteil ist der letze Schrott. Ein neues Markennetzteil kaufen und der Rechner läuft wieder.


----------



## Gast20140625 (7. Juli 2012)

Wie sehen denn die anderen Temperaturen aus?
Lies das mal mit HWMonitor aus: http://www.hwmonitor.de/

Chinaböller würd ich so oder so nicht in meinem PC haben wollen und so bald wie möglich gegen was vernünftiges austauschen austauschen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Juli 2012)

na super das NT ist nur was für die Tonne, 580W für 22 Taler, was den Rest angeht da würde mich interessieren wie es mit Gehäuseblüftung aussieht? Im Normalfall sollte es dort keine kritischen Temps geben. Ein BEQuiet oder Cougar mit ca 430 - 450W würde dort völlig reichen


----------



## Westcoast (7. Juli 2012)

das netzteil wäre ausreichend : be quiet! Straight Power E9 450W ATX 2.3 (E9-450W/BN191) | Geizhals.at Österreich


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. Juli 2012)

Sei froh, dass der Rechner ausging und nicht das Netzteil explodierte. Wie schon gesagt, hast du nicht gerade ein besonders gutes Modell erwischt.


----------



## benefull (8. Juli 2012)

Das Teil hab ich bei mir zu Hause noch rumliegen. Hat glaub ich 18 Amper @12Volt und sieht von innen noch schlechter aus . Bloß weg damit!


----------

